# Weight Watcher Cobbler



## Raine (Mar 13, 2005)

Weight Watcher Cobbler

2 (16 ounce) bags of any frozen fruit
1 (18.25 ounce) box yellow cake mix 
1 (12 ounce) can diet Sprite or diet 7-Up

Place both bags of frozen fruit into a 13 x 9-inch baking dish (do not thaw). Sprinkle DRY cake mix over the top of frozen fruit. Pour entire can of diet Sprite or diet 7-UP over mixture. Cover with foil and bake 20 minutes at 350 degrees F. Uncover and bake an additional 40 minutes.

Yields 12 servings.

1 serving equals 3 WW points.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Mar 15, 2005)

Sounds really good and not time consuming.  This is good, since time is in short supply right now.


----------



## Dove (Mar 18, 2005)

Rainee,
Have you tried this Cobbler ? Sounds good and easy too.
Dove


----------



## Raine (Mar 18, 2005)

no we have not tried it yet.  i have a WW brownie recipe we need to try as well.

We have been experimenting/practicing regular desserts over the past few weeks.  Competition season is gearing up for us and we need to come up with some desserts, etc to do.


----------

